# Capital Meats Inc.



## luvscats

Has anyone bought meat from this company?  Yesterday I bought a chicken and seafood package deal and then once I figured up the cost per pound decided I wanted to return the package to the company.  I called them last night and again today but no one has called me back.

Got any ideas or info?  Thx.


----------



## vraiblonde

Please tell me you didn't buy meat from one of those guys who goes around knocking on peoples' doors.....


----------



## luvscats

vraiblonde said:


> Please tell me you didn't buy meat from one of those guys who goes around knocking on peoples' doors.....



Why do you think I put the "doh" smilie face at the end of my message.  I can't believe I was this stupid.  I was busy, preoccupied and the guy just wouldn't shut up.


----------



## Dymphna

sorry, I make it a policy never to buy meat from a full sized freezer sitting in the back of a pick-up truck.

Aren't those the guys Sharon threatened to shoot?


----------



## Micki

I have bought from them before. Yeah, they are a little pricey but their stuff is top quality in my experience. I doubt if they'll call you back - they don't know what you did with their stuff in the meanwhile.


----------



## luvscats

another lesson learned the hard way.  The meat does look like good quality and each piece is individually wrapped but I could beat the prices in any groc store.   If only I would listen to my inner voice.  She always tells me straight - a lesson I learn over and over.   oh well, WTH.


----------



## vraiblonde

luvscats said:


> Why do you think I put the "doh" smilie face at the end of my message.  I can't believe I was this stupid.  I was busy, preoccupied and the guy just wouldn't shut up.



Oh well - live and learn.

That's okay, I once bought magazines from some gal selling them door to door raising money for college or some such.  Never saw her, my magazines or my money again.


----------



## birdman

I bought a whole case of steaks from them this year.  It may be a tad pricier than the steaks at the grocery stores, but all I have to do is open my freazer and there it is.  The two stores I shop at in Mechanicsville don't really offer a good alternative.  McKays, the quality of the steaks there are pretty bad.  Food Lion, surprisingly, has nice steaks, WHEN they happen to have steaks (they don't carry much of a selection).  So, this was a better alternative for me.

As far as returning a purchase after you bought it....what does their return policy state?  Unless they say something about 100% moneyback guarantee, I wouldn't expect them to take it back.  While it's unfortunate that you got screwed on the price per pound, it certainly isn't their fault.


----------



## mainman

:nicks: 

:door2doormeatsalesman:


----------



## itsbob

birdman said:


> I bought a whole case of steaks from them this year.  It may be a tad pricier than the steaks at the grocery stores, but all I have to do is open my freazer and there it is.  The two stores I shop at in Mechanicsville don't really offer a good alternative.  McKays, the quality of the steaks there are pretty bad.  Food Lion, surprisingly, has nice steaks, WHEN they happen to have steaks (they don't carry much of a selection).  So, this was a better alternative for me.
> 
> As far as returning a purchase after you bought it....what does their return policy state?  Unless they say something about 100% moneyback guarantee, I wouldn't expect them to take it back.  While it's unfortunate that you got screwed on the price per pound, it certainly isn't their fault.



Woodburns in Solomons is worth the trip!!


----------



## smilin

Bought the whole package last year. Some kid in  a pickup knocks on door. Starts at something like $400. I hemmed and hawd. He had to call his boss to see if he would take under $200.
Boss said yes, so I bought fish, steaks (lot of) and shrimp. Turned out to be a good deal.
It is great to have a freezer full all at once.
I believe the company has a full refund policy. If you have a problem call the states attorney's office.


----------



## kwillia

Hmmm... Deputies investigate cow theft
... exactly how fresh were these steaks...


----------



## cattitude

I've had the kid in the red truck with a cooler in the back stop at the house several times but never bought anything. 

I love Nicks in PF and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## birdman

itsbob said:


> Woodburns in Solomons is worth the trip!!



100% agree they have great steaks (among many other things), but when I'm working outside all day during the summer and decide at 7pm that I want to throw a steak on the BBQ and relax, it's alot easier to open my freazer door than drive to Solomons and back!


----------



## mainman

cattitude said:


> I've had the kid in the red truck with a cooler in the back stop at the house several times but never bought anything.
> 
> I love Nicks in PF and their prices are very reasonable.


I have filled my freezer to the top from nicks around $200


----------



## birdman

Where in PF is Nick's BTW?  May have to check em out.


----------



## cattitude

birdman said:


> Where in PF is Nick's BTW?  May have to check em out.



Going North on 4, it's in the shopping center across the street from Giant.  You can actually turn left on Stoakley Rd. (hospital intersetion) and then turn left into shopping center.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:


> Going North on 4, it's in the shopping center across the street from Giant.  You can actually turn left on Stoakley Rd. (hospital intersetion) and then turn left into shopping center.



Over by the movie theatre?


----------



## camily

mainman said:


> I have filled my freezer to the top from nicks around $200



When I worked at Mama Maria's we bought our chicken there. 40lb. box of legs/thighs for $20. 
*The one in Waldorf but I'm sure the prices were the same.


----------



## belvak

kwillia said:


> Over by the movie theatre?



It's the shopping center with the new Library, I think.


----------



## mainman

camily said:


> When I worked at Mama Maria's we bought our chicken there. 40lb. box of legs/thighs for $20.
> *The one in Waldorf but I'm sure the prices were the same.


I shopped at that one when I was in chuck county... Now I go to the one in PF... It is really nice and the butchers are very friendly and helpful...
 I love the bacon from nicks as well...


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:


> Over by the movie theatre?



No, the next shopping center north.  The movie theater shopping center is my road (remember?).  Go north just a bit and you'll see WaWa, Stoakely Rd. is the light just past the WaWa.


----------



## birdman

Thanks.


----------



## camily

mainman said:


> I shopped at that one when I was in chuck county... Now I go to the one in PF... It is really nice and the butchers are very friendly and helpful...
> I love the bacon from nicks as well...



Don't even get me started on the subs.....


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Since you shop at McKays and Food Lion in Charlotte Hall, I suppose you will be going to Prince Fred by way of 231, just before you get to Rt. 4, turn left on the PF bypass  (Prince Frederrck Blvd.) and follow that through to the end and its the shopping center on your right can't miss that large library building.


----------



## luvscats

I've shopped at Nicks in PF.  They have wonderful crab cakes and the service is terrific and friendly. I like Woodburns too.    --------     It does feel nice to have alot of good stuff in the freezer. I just think I paid too much and that's my fault, not the salesperson.    -----  The truck was a professional company truck, not a beat up ratty looking pick up truck.   ----  I just bought on impulse and I get aggravated with myself when I do that.   It's ok now tho, I'm over my snit.


----------



## Bann

luvscats said:


> I've shopped at Nicks in PF.  They have wonderful crab cakes and the service is terrific and friendly. I like Woodburns too.    --------     It does feel nice to have alot of good stuff in the freezer. I just think I paid too much and that's my fault, not the salesperson.    -----  The truck was a professional company truck, not a beat up ratty looking pick up truck.   ----  I just bought on impulse and I get aggravated with myself when I do that.   It's ok now tho, I'm over my snit.



  And just think of all the money you saved in gasoline AND time shopping!


----------



## Wenchy

*They're Back!*

Currently in California behind KMart near Beverly Hills.  He said he has deals for as low as $3/lb.  A neighborhood kid piped up that she was  a vegetarian.  I politely said, "No", and he walked away...obviously wet behind the ears...but if you want to wheel and deal they are out and about.


----------



## huntr1

Wenchy said:


> Currently in California behind KMart near Beverly Hills.  He said he has deals for as low as $3/lb.  A neighborhood kid piped up that she was  a vegetarian.  I politely said, "No", and he walked away...obviously wet behind the ears...but if you want to wheel and deal they are out and about.


DYMPHNA!!!  GET THE SHOTGUN READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camily

Wenchy said:


> Currently in California behind KMart near Beverly Hills.  He said he has deals for as low as $3/lb.  A neighborhood kid piped up that she was  a vegetarian.  I politely said, "No", and he walked away...obviously wet behind the ears...but if you want to wheel and deal they are out and about.



Is there really a development called Beverly Hills in California or are you being facetious? They had some good deals when they came by my house the other day but I just wasn't in the market for meat lol. I think the guy  was pissed but I had told him no several times. It's not my fault he got two huge boxes of meat and seafood out on my porch. He left his Cowboys hat on  the railing.


----------



## Claff

Dredging up a dead thread

These numbnuts knocked on my door today even though I have a prominent "No Soliciting" sign on said door. I don't know what these guys are thinking. If a house has a sign that pretty much says "I don't want people knocking on my door", why knock on the door? All you're going to do is get the guy inside ticked off, that's pretty much a guaranteed $0 sale. At least the guy was already walking away when I opened the door. He looked back, I saw the van, I shook my head "no" and he kept walking away.

What got me is that he got back in the van and left the neighborhood. I live halfway down a dead-end street with 10 or 12 houses on it and the van was parked in front of my house. He didn't stop at any other houses on his way out, so is my address on some "sucker" list that the drivers are given with the understanding that people there have bought before, so hit them up again? Guess someone should tell them that the house changed hands and the new owners are not door-to-door salesman friendly.


----------



## Nucklesack

vraiblonde said:


> Please tell me you didn't buy meat from one of those guys who goes around knocking on peoples' doors.....



Have they moved upscale?  

I have only seen them stopping people in the parking lots (where's Eddy and Foodidiot when you need them) and gas stations, asking if you wanna buy their meat.


----------



## Nucklesack

vraiblonde said:


> Please tell me you didn't buy meat from one of those guys who goes around knocking on peoples' doors.....



  Didnt even notice the date


----------



## BS Gal

Nucklesack said:


> Didnt even notice the date



  Anyone been happy with their stuff?  They were by here today.


----------



## Jigglepuff

BS Gal said:


> Anyone been happy with their stuff?  They were by here today.


We bought from Baltimore Meats (same style door-to-door), expensive. 

The cuts are leaner than what you would get at the local grocer. We were happy with the quality. 

You can get them to come down in price usually....diker with them a bit. If they want a sale bad enough, they will come down in price. 

I have noticed what they do. If they have a regular customer in your neighbourhood,  they will go door-to-door to drum up extra business when they are in the area.


----------



## rms_clements

*happened to us too*

These creeps showed up at our door today also--claiming they work for Capital Meats. White pick up truck with a cooler strapped in the back. Trying to sell my husband meat for $700 and even offering to go buy us a freezer from Lowes when my husband informed them we didn't have room for all that meat. He didn't realize what they were driving or that they weren't ligitimate until he saw their vehicle. No company info on the truck, no business cards, just a box full of meat and two really pushy salesman. When he told them we were not interested, they would not take no for an answer, he had to tell them several times we were not interested, this must have went on for over 15 mins--very, very pushy. We called the police after they left. Unfortuantely no tag on the front of their vehicle, and when they realized we were trying to get their tag number, they bolted. Beware of these scam artists. I will report them again if they come into our neighborhood.


----------



## cattataint

rms_clements said:


> These creeps showed up at our door today also--claiming they work for Capital Meats. White pick up truck with a cooler strapped in the back. Trying to sell my husband meat for $700 and even offering to go buy us a freezer from Lowes when my husband informed them we didn't have room for all that meat. He didn't realize what they were driving or that they weren't ligitimate until he saw their vehicle. No company info on the truck, no business cards, just a box full of meat and two really pushy salesman. When he told them we were not interested, they would not take no for an answer, he had to tell them several times we were not interested, this must have went on for over 15 mins--very, very pushy. We called the police after they left. Unfortuantely no tag on the front of their vehicle, and when they realized we were trying to get their tag number, they bolted. Beware of these scam artists. I will report them again if they come into our neighborhood.



Your husband sounds like a pushover.  Scam artists.


----------



## itsbob

Claff said:


> Dredging up a dead thread
> 
> These numbnuts knocked on my door today even though I have a prominent "No Soliciting" sign on said door. I don't know what these guys are thinking. If a house has a sign that pretty much says "I don't want people knocking on my door", why knock on the door? All you're going to do is get the guy inside ticked off, that's pretty much a guaranteed $0 sale. At least the guy was already walking away when I opened the door. He looked back, I saw the van, I shook my head "no" and he kept walking away.
> 
> What got me is that he got back in the van and left the neighborhood. I live halfway down a dead-end street with 10 or 12 houses on it and the van was parked in front of my house. He didn't stop at any other houses on his way out, so is my address on some "sucker" list that the drivers are given with the understanding that people there have bought before, so hit them up again? Guess someone should tell them that the house changed hands and the new owners are not door-to-door salesman friendly.



There is a 'X' directory that lists how much you make a year cross referenced to your address.

They have streets rated one to 5 stars then when you dig into the individual addresses it lists what the HOUSEHOLD income is.. 

Does your family possibly make more money than your neighbors?

That and there are a LOT of businesses out there that make money selling "lead Lists".. and they'll zero in on ONLY those on the list..  Buy a set of Encyclopedias from a door to door, and yes, you DO get marked.


----------



## Baja28

itsbob said:


> There is a 'X' directory that lists how much you make a year cross referenced to your address.
> 
> They have streets rated one to 5 stars then when you dig into the individual addresses it lists what the HOUSEHOLD income is..
> 
> Does your family possibly make more money than your neighbors?
> 
> That and there are a LOT of businesses out there that make money selling "lead Lists".. and they'll zero in on ONLY those on the list..  Buy a set of Encyclopedias from a door to door, and yes, you DO get marked.


How do they know what you make?


----------



## Baja28

cattataint said:


> Your husband sounds like a pushover.  Scam artists.


I agree...who stands at a door for 15 minutes saying no?  

They came to my door and were told no before he finished his spiel. :SLAM:


----------



## itsbob

Baja28 said:


> How do they know what you make?



Don't know, but when I was a recruiter we had two different ones in our office and they were dead on.. 

Are tax returns private?

OR better yet, you apply for a loan, you have to provide your annual income.. someone takes the time to build a database and capture that data.. and WALLAH.. a very refined product that would be the bible to salesmen.. 

The catalogue company pays a pittance for the files from finance and loan companies, and they compile it, and make a HUGE amount of money selling the compiled data.


----------



## Baja28

itsbob said:


> Don't know, but when I was a recruiter we had two different ones in our office and they were dead on..
> 
> Are tax returns private?
> 
> OR better yet, you apply for a loan, you have to provide your annual income.. someone takes the time to build a database and capture that data.. and WALLAH.. a very refined product that would be the bible to salesmen..
> 
> The catalogue company pays a pittance for the files from finance and loan companies, and they compile it, and make a HUGE amount of money selling the compiled data.


But they'd need to know your name.  My salary has changed in the 11 yrs since I purchased.  Maybe they rent. :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Baja28 said:


> But they'd need to know your name.  My salary has changed in the 11 yrs since I purchased.  Maybe they rent. :shrug:



it's been a year or two, and we had two directories.. One was a cross reference.. (remember these were the days before GOOGLE) that with one piece of data I could get the rest.. Like a phone book in reverse.  If you have an address, i could find a name, and a phone number, or I had a phone number I could find a name and an adress.. 

I THINK the other one had just the address and the salary, but not certain.. When I picture it I can almost picture a name too.

Like I said not sure where they get their info, but it was accurate.  Figure there were probably 12 recruiters (alls services) in our office, all our wives did different jobs, and all 12 of us the amounts they had in the directory were right on.. Wonder if the gov't could sell data off of our returns?

BUT I figure if you want to make a directory like that you'll find ways to find/ buy the data you need.

Hell, we caught a recruiter selling High School student's name, address and phone number lists to a Jostens salesmen.. recruiter was in trouble, but you have to give kudo's to the salesman that thought to ask.


----------



## sparkyaclown

itsbob said:


> Wonder if the gov't could sell data off of our returns?



If they did, the person who did it would be facing some serious fines and jail time.  It is against the law for the government to disclose any of that information.  There are specific laws protecting data that could be used to identify individuals.


----------

